
Ask HN: Can i be a javasvcipt developer and find NLP work? - zacurry
I am not a native english speaker , apologies if I am not clear enough. I am a self taught javascript and C developer . I would like to move to NLP . There are some popular nodejs libraries for NLP like natural, but all the jobs advertised seem to ask for Python or R. So , from a purely commercial point of view, does it make sense for me to invest time in nodejs libraries like natural ? Or would I be better off picking up a new language , (python or R)? Which language would you suggest and why ? Thanks.
======
imauld
Languages are easy to learn. Domains are hard.

If you can understand the concepts behind NLP then attaching those concepts to
whatever abstractions the language you're using to to do your work should be
easy enough.

Languages are just tools. Knowing how to use a circular saw isn't going to
help you build a house if you don't understand how to build a proper frame.

